# Tivo Desktop doesn't see DVRs after upgrade to Windows 10



## etg (Nov 3, 2015)

Running Tivo Desktop 2.8.3 (412370).
Upgraded from Win 7 to 10.
I can play my recordings but when I "pick recordings to transfer" it doesn't see either of my DVRs. I have put the media key in.

Uninstalled TiVo desktop and bonjour.
Reinstalled.
Restarted DVR.

Still doesn't find DVR.
Also tried using "Tivo Beacon" to find the DVR (even though I've always used bonjour). Didn't help


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I had to down load and re install the desk top software to get mine to work.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Have you checked the scope of the firewall exceptions for Bonjour & TiVo Beacon (domain, private, public etc)? I set all of them so it doesn't matter how your network connection is categorized.

Also check the TiVo Server Properties in Desktop. It may be set to use the wrong network adapter.


----------



## Ric35759 (Feb 26, 2017)

ggieseke said:


> Have you checked the scope of the firewall exceptions for Bonjour & TiVo Beacon (domain, private, public etc)? I set all of them so it doesn't matter how your network connection is categorized.
> 
> Also check the TiVo Server Properties in Desktop. It may be set to use the wrong network adapter.


Look under your tivo server settings config tab and you will see that the tivo server requires JAVA. It has a link you can click on to download the java you need. Install that and voila your tivo is back on line with Windows 10 recognizing your tivo!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Check to make sure that Windows 10 Networking 'type' is set to Home. Or maybe Work. NOT Public.

I have found an easy way to do this is to open Windows Explorer and click on Network in the Left Pane. Windows will often prompt if you want to change 'types' in order to see other devices on the network...

HTH

-KP


----------

